# My set up



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Pretty new to the forum, but I thought I would stick up my first pic.

Been at this coffee making marlarky for ages and finally managed to upgrade.

Initially started with a Gaggia Cubika, then on to the old version of the Classic before they decided to change the internals to EU standard. Still have the classic and is used when on holiday in the UK due to its portability. This year I got a Expobar Office Leva DB and made some investments in terms of scales and a smart grinder. Not the most expensive grinder but it does the trick for what I use it for.


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

very nice setup.


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice set up!


----------

